# How to type the Pinyin accents?



## linguist786

How do you get the accents on the vowels when you write in Pinyin?
Can anyone tell me the "codes" for the four tones on each vowel please?

谢谢


----------



## Khrushchev

ē é ě è
Nǐ shì shuí

Do you mean you have trouble in inputing the tone symbols?
I don't quite understand what you mean.


----------



## Outsider

See what you can find with a web search for "romanization Chinese".


----------



## Flaminius

If you are looking for a way to decorate vowels with such strange marks as these, 
ʹ  ˘  ̀    　 ̄  
, then here is the place to check.


----------



## linguist786

Khrushchev said:


> ē é ě è
> Nǐ shì shuí
> 
> Do you mean you have trouble in inputing the tone symbols?
> I don't quite understand what you mean.


Yes! That's what I am having trouble with.. how did you put the symbols for the tones on top of the "e"? (and also on other letters?)


----------



## Khrushchev

1 You can open the Microsoft Word, and "Insert" the "Symbols", but these are Latin letters, not including all tone symbol..
2 Do you have any Chinese inputing METHODS like MSPY(that's 微软拼音 in Chinese), then you can turn on the "soft keyboard"(I don't know how to say that in English, I'd like you to see the attached) to input pinyin.
3 "āáǎà ōóǒò ēéěè īíǐì ūúǔù ǖǘǚǜ"
You can also copy them when they are useful, maybe it's not a good idea..


----------



## linguist786

Thanks so much!!


----------



## MingRaymond

You can also use a tool here. http://pth.linqi.org/py1234.html
When you type in for example xue2 xi2, it will give you xué xié.


----------



## guyper

Could someone show me how to type the 4 tones out?


----------



## samanthalee

Hi, you may like to take a look at http://www.chinese-tools.com/tools/pinyin-editor.html, an online tool for writing Pinyin with diacritics

You can also look for other softwares for writing Pinyin in our Resource Sticky here. 

Alternatively, you may also use MS Word to type Pinyin. First go to "insert symbol" to choose all the Pinyin alphabets with diacritics, then add each of these as a new "auto-correct" entry.


----------



## xiaoJ

Guyper - If you don't want to fuss with all that (though tones with diacritics are easier to read) you can use 1-4, eg:
ma1 = 妈
ma2 = 麻
ma3 = 马
ma4 = 骂

Apologies if that was really basic for you, just wasn't sure what exactly you were looking for with your previous question.


----------



## mdude

ive been learning a bit of chinese and I figured out how to get the chinese writing like this on my keyboard

色如何融合瑞

but does anyone know how to get the accents? like this

nǐ hǎo
zǎo shàng hǎo
xiè xiè


i tried searching google but i dont know how to word it, and i cant seem to figure that out.

thanks..


----------



## patrick_socal

to search you can use
"chinese pinyin tone marks how to input"

You will get lots of results.

Simplest work around is using the tone numbers after the syllable.
e.g.:
nǐ hǎo = ni3 hao3                 
 zǎo shàng hǎo = zao3 shang4 hao3
 xiè xiè = xie4 xie4
kànshū  =  kan4 shu1
dǎqiú = da3 qiu2 

The "u" with two dots over can be represented by "v".

nü3 = nv3


----------



## samanthalee

You can use Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator to define your own keyboard shortcuts to tone-marked characters. You'll need to get the unicode numbers of the characters needed ready at hand.

You can also find some tools for writing pinyin  in our sticky: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=3215670&postcount=15


----------



## WiIIaM

#2's solution is what we are using in China now~fyi


----------



## Shenk

I think word 2007 will do


----------



## patrick_socal

Since my last reply I found a better solution.
This is an ime for windows that you can download for free.
This is an IME that converts

ni3hao3  to  nǐhǎo 
ni3 jiao4 shen2me ming4zi to nǐ jiào shénme mìngzi 
nv3 to nǚ 
zhong1 to zhōng 

as you type.

the link is : http://www.chinese-forums.com/showthread.php?t=13005

I have tried this out and it is simple to download and install and simple to use.  I used it to type the text above in this post.

Good luck.
Patrick


----------

